# Best violinist for J S Bach's solo violin stuff?



## sam richards

My friends say that they see Henryk Szeryng as the best player for Bach's solo violin pieces. I too, agree that he is very accurate but I find Nathan Milstein more appealing to me.

Who, is your opinion, is the best violinist for Bach?


----------



## Musicalion

What a pertinent question for me! I'm about to play Bach's E major Partita for the first time (I started on the viola and only last year started learning violin repertoire) and checked out about 15 recordings so far. Still my hands-down favorite is Rachel Podger. She teaches baroque violin in Bremen, Germany. Not only historically informed but full of joy.
Among modern performers, I did also enjoy Arthur Grumiaux and Hilary Hahn.
Eve
www.musicalion.com


----------



## handlebar

I keep always returning to Monica Huggett's Sonatas and Partitas for violin. She is one of the world's best period ensemble violinists. Her recordings are delightful!

Jim


----------



## Marc

sam richards said:


> My friends say that they see Henryk Szeryng as the best player for Bach's solo violin pieces. I too, agree that he is very accurate but I find Nathan Milstein more appealing to me.
> 
> Who, is your opinion, is the best violinist for Bach?


Here's a small thread that you might like:
http://www.talkclassical.com/1639-bach-sonatas-partitas.html


----------



## PostMinimalist

Milstein for me. As long as I can remember...


----------



## World Violist

I'm sorry if some people will hate me for the rest of eternity for saying this, but... I despise Milstein, and his Bach over anything else he did. His Chaconne, in particular, seems more or less a flashy and bloody hack-job. It isn't the over-analysis that bothers me (of which he is also guilty, it should be noted); it's more that he doesn't care for the music like others. Menuhin, Szeryng, Grumiaux--all give readings of roughly the same technical level as Milstein (except perhaps Menuhin) but with such care put into the notes.

If you care about the interpretation much more than the notes, Enescu's set offers far and away the greatest interpretations I've ever heard, period. Wrong notes scattered throughout, but I've never heard such emotional and spiritual force in these works. Truly memorable.


----------



## ecg_fa

I like recently John Holloway (baroque specialist) on ECM. I still like Heifetz for historical recording if 'emotional.' Also Grumiaux, & lesser known perhaps but quite interesting one by
Jean-Jacques Kantorow (probably out of print from late '70's, but on CD later). And also I enjoy Kremer's. I'm tempted by Julia Fischer's on basis of her recent Bach concertos album which I enjoy a lot too. These works are important to me obviously, as I have heard or seek
out many recordings.  

Ed


----------



## sam richards

World Violist said:


> I'm sorry if some people will hate me for the rest of eternity for saying this, but... I despise Milstein, and his Bach over anything else he did. His Chaconne, in particular, seems more or less a flashy and bloody hack-job. It isn't the over-analysis that bothers me (of which he is also guilty, it should be noted); it's more that he doesn't care for the music like others. Menuhin, Szeryng, Grumiaux--all give readings of roughly the same technical level as Milstein (except perhaps Menuhin) but with such care put into the notes.
> 
> If you care about the interpretation much more than the notes, Enescu's set offers far and away the greatest interpretations I've ever heard, period. Wrong notes scattered throughout, but I've never heard such emotional and spiritual force in these works. Truly memorable.


Sounds interesting, will check Enescu's work out.


----------



## livemylife

Henryk Szeryng has to be my favorite for most Bach, but I like Perlman's and Bell's Chaconne. It's played romantically, but I still love it.


----------



## Taneyev

World Violist said:


> I'm sorry if some people will hate me for the rest of eternity for saying this, but... I despise Milstein, and his Bach over anything else he did. His Chaconne, in particular, seems more or less a flashy and bloody hack-job. It isn't the over-analysis that bothers me (of which he is also guilty, it should be noted); it's more that he doesn't care for the music like others. Menuhin, Szeryng, Grumiaux--all give readings of roughly the same technical level as Milstein (except perhaps Menuhin) but with such care put into the notes.
> 
> If you care about the interpretation much more than the notes, Enescu's set offers far and away the greatest interpretations I've ever heard, period. Wrong notes scattered throughout, but I've never heard such emotional and spiritual force in these works. Truly memorable.


I agree with you about Milstein. I don't like any of his two recordings. Great virtuosity, but I don't think that he really feel the music. He stay on the surface and never went deep. He played Bach as it was Wieniawsky or Paganini; very fast and showmanship, but no soul.
I stay with the first Szering's Columbia recording, or the young Menuhin.


----------



## jamzky

Hugget, yes cause she uses a Baroque violin. I couldn't be bothered with anything other than a Baroque violin for this music. It gives it such purity and edge. I go for Rachel Podger - another baroque lady. This is very moving as well as technically outstanding.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

For the solo sonatas & partitas I really love the work of one Sigiswald Kuijken! Not only is he using an absolutely ear-melting violin of the period, but his playing is silky-smooth and effortless. One of my favourite purchases.


----------

